# Hunting > Hunting >  2018 Tahr ballot.

## Shearer

Going to apply this year and probably make a $60 donation too DoC. 
Who else is in?

----------


## Dorkus

I don't understand the system and don't have any mates so I won't be going in the ballot this year

----------


## 199p

> I don't understand the system and don't have any mates so I won't be going in the ballot this year


bro get a ballot and we will fill it i'm putting one in

----------


## Dorkus

> bro get a ballot and we will fill it i'm putting one in


I thought you had to put everyone's name down when you enter the ballot?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

> I thought you had to put everyone's name down when you enter the ballot?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


it can be updated bro its a long way out and happens heaps

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

That's the official line, but it's not like the heli pilot asks for id or even proof you are the block holder before he takes you in.....

----------


## Smiddy

> That's the official line, but it's not like the heli pilot asks for id or even proof you are the block holder before he takes you in.....


That's right, I've even had the chopper pilot tell me there's people already booked to go into my block the same time as me lol and I'd say if I hadn't booked the flight they would have been in there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Hopefully one day the ballot will be sorted and only tax paying residents of NZ will be allowed to use them without a guide. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Boaraxa

[QUOTE=Dorkus;643509]I don't understand the system and don't have any mates so I won't be going in the ballot this year[/QUOTE

Il be your friend @Dorkus , put a ballot in ,happy to pay half the ballot fee etc just carnt be arsed with the shenanigans

----------


## Rich007

When is the close off date? What's involved?

----------


## Reindeer

@Rich007 Closes on the 8th of November 

Link Hooker-Landsborough and Adams tahr ballot: Hunting seasons

----------


## pops

I am putting one in,not sure if i will have enough numbers so pm if want before I confirm

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

This could be a bit annoying if an AATH operator decides he / she likes the look of your block !

QUOTE
*
Aerial-assisted trophy hunting using a helicopter will be permitted in the Wilderness Areas during part of the ballot period.* 

Apart from this, no helicopter wild-animal carcass or live recovery for deer, chamois or tahr is allowed during the ballot period in the Wilderness Areas. If you see any of this happening, record as much information as possible including helicopter registration (numbers and letters displayed on the machine) photos or video footage, and report this to the nearest DOC office as soon as possible so there can be an investigation.

----------


## Reindeer

> This could be a bit annoying if an AATH operator decides he / she likes the look of your block !
> 
> QUOTE
> *
> Aerial-assisted trophy hunting using a helicopter will be permitted in the Wilderness Areas during part of the ballot period.* 
> 
> Apart from this, no helicopter wild-animal carcass or live recovery for deer, chamois or tahr is allowed during the ballot period in the Wilderness Areas. If you see any of this happening, record as much information as possible including helicopter registration (numbers and letters displayed on the machine) photos or video footage, and report this to the nearest DOC office as soon as possible so there can be an investigation.


Yep we had 2 choppers in our block and the next block taking animals during our Ballot this year. 
One did two trips and the other one trip. 
Certainly annoyed the sht out of us as we watched them go over the faces we had been doing.
Them flying over our camp with animal underslung was ultimate insult.

----------


## Dorkus

I've thrown my hat into the ring. Should be interesting.

----------


## savage270

> Hopefully one day the ballot will be sorted and only tax paying residents of NZ will be allowed to use them without a guide. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Or not at all for non residents

----------


## R93

> Or not at all for non residents


Dunno what you mean by that?

I am just over anyone and everyone from overseas being allowed to hunt in NZ for free while we pay with our tax dollars for everything that basically allows them to do so. 
We even rescue them for free if they come to strife. It is bullshit. 
I have nothing against overseas hunters but they I think they need to at least use a guide or have a resident/friend with them. 
They definitely shouldn't have a chance at a ballot over a resident. 

I can't think of anywhere we can go overseas and hunt for free. 

Oz maybe in some places but not for anything decent. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## savage270

You should have to live here to be able to go in the tahr /wap ballots

----------


## Quest

Just put my entry in, hopefully not just a donation to Destroying Our Country...

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yep we had 2 choppers in our block and the next block taking animals during our Ballot this year. 
> One did two trips and the other one trip. 
> Certainly annoyed the sht out of us as we watched them go over the faces we had been doing.
> Them flying over our camp with animal underslung was ultimate insult.


Thats just plain fucking rude!

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

> Thats just plain fucking rude!


But unfortunately, that's the reality.

However it is at least good to know what your are getting into !

I'm still keen so I will put in for the ballot . . . Not getting any younger and will be 55 in January !!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Usually its only period 7 and 8 they allow the choppers in, so if you don't want to risk having one show up, go for earlier periods, or find out what blocks they don't bother with. In my experience the early periods and the last periods are usually pretty good, periods 3-6 can sometimes be a bit of a lul as the animals have gotten weary, then the last two periods theres animals moving about a lot from block to block as theyre getting sick of being pressured so it becomes a bit of a lucky dip, can be nothing on a face one day then the next a new group comes over the ridge

----------


## Smiddy

I thought the choppers were allowed in from period 5 onwards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Snowgrass

> Just put my entry in, hopefully not just a donation to Destroying Our Country...


What Application number were you? Be interesting to get an idea of how many groups apply this year.

----------


## savage270

#2933.....

----------


## Reindeer

Who got a block?
Our party leader received notification today our application was successful.
I wounder if the chopper will turn up in our block again.

I also found out that the very same chopper turned up in the same block when Josh James and Smiddy had it the week before us.

Anyway looking forward to it.

----------


## Smiddy

> Who got a block?
> Our party leader received notification today our application was successful.
> I wounder if the chopper will turn up in our block again.
> 
> I also found out that the very same chopper turned up in the same block when Josh James and Smiddy had it the week before us.
> 
> Anyway looking forward to it.


Arhhh I've been trying to get back into that bloody block 

My application was unsuccessful 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reindeer

Its a great block. Hardest thing I struggled with was the almost permanently frozen rocks, riverbed and slides that made the going fricken hard. It was welcome the couple of showers that came through and thawed the rocks. Only to be frozen again next day. Im personally hoping to get something to put on the wall this time.

----------


## yogi

missed out again bugger it.  :Oh Noes: 
I read an article by points south suggesting application numbers were well down??
The application number would suggest otherwise but who knows.

----------


## Blaser

no luck for me either this year!!!

----------


## savage270

Nor me..

----------


## Smiddy

> Its a great block. Hardest thing I struggled with was the almost permanently frozen rocks, riverbed and slides that made the going fricken hard. It was welcome the couple of showers that came through and thawed the rocks. Only to be frozen again next day. Im personally hoping to get something to put on the wall this time.




Shot not far from camp, 13in



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

No luck for me

----------


## Reindeer

How are the ballot blocks going? Anyone having any success?

I have heard the weather has been a bit brutal lately.

----------


## 199p

> How are the ballot blocks going? Anyone having any success?
> 
> I have heard the weather has been a bit brutal lately.


Got suck in for 4 xtra days will have report up next week

----------


## Reindeer

Will be good to hear how you got on.

We have Dechen Creek in a couple of weeks. Heard the guys that were supposed to be in there now didnt as the weather was waaay to shit.

----------


## Reindeer

Any updates people?
Had heard through the grape vine some parties bailed mid period.
Sounds like theres a fair bit of the ole white stuff on the ground.

----------


## R93

This morning takin the pooch for a walk

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

Today would be an epic day for tahr hunting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL



----------

